
Introducing Tectonic – A Kubernetes and CoreOS Platform - lucasjans
https://tectonic.com/blog/announcing-tectonic/
======
mackwic
> Tectonic is a commercial distribution of the combined Kubernetes and CoreOS
> stack.

> Tectonic pre-packages all of the open source components required to build a
> Google-style infrastructure and adds additional commercial features, such as
> a management console, corporate SSO integration, and Quay, our enterprise
> ready container registry.

Well, I don't care. Fix etcd before anything. Cluster recovery doesn't work
well (it's an understatement), etcd has issues with high loads, and leader
election has its quirks. CoreOs is barely usable at this state.

This is the kind of thing you need to expect when running a CoreOS cluster:
[https://github.com/coreos/etcd/issues/863](https://github.com/coreos/etcd/issues/863).
etcd is not "production ready", well, this should be taken care of as it's a
central part of the system.

